# help!!! please read urgent>>>>



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

hi there boyz and girls, im currently training flat out to loose weight for my bike racing! i have recently started taking two supplements,

ok ive got a fat burner called:

eca 30+ ultimate eph stack.

contains:

ephedrine 30mg

caffeine 200mg

asprin 50mg

i was watchin tele today and this ephedrine came up and apperently if really bad for ue heart and brain??? is this true??? any more info would be appreciated eg side effects

and im also taking

body fortress L-cartine 500mg tablets

is says take one a days

but in a diet book (you are what you eat) i think.

it says take 2000mg a day so im taking 4 of these aday.

i feel fine but i want to remain as health and fit as poss with out side effects>>!!!

any help or info with these wil be much appreciated thanks very much

ash


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

fat verses thin hey,scare mungers,are you healthy


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

lol i just watched that mate. I really wouldnt worry those effects only happen after long use or abuse if using it sensibly 2weeks on 2off etc something like that you will be fine many people use it. I dont suppose you could pm me how to get me knee down lol i have been riding for a few years now and just havnt managed it.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Whats the rush:gun:


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Doing an ECA stack at the moment, simlair to yours, 3 times a day, try to get all the dosadge before 6:00pm, otherwise I don't sleep too well at night.

I cycle 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, there are different schools of thought on this...

The only sides I get is heart is a little racey the first week, and feel a bit warmer, which is a good sign that the thermogenic effects are working.

I drink plenty of water which I am sure helps.


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

ok thanks guys, well im drinking about 4.5 ltr a day, ive bin taking bout amonth n im guna finish this tub (about 3days worth) a rest for a couple weeks from them and then myb try a diff one

any more info guys???


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Well, if you want to loose weight, cardio and diet are key, you are 18 so your metabolism should be on fire, help stoke it wih 6-7 smaler meals a day, just keep a good balance between good quality protein / Complex carbs and omega 3 fats from fish oils etc...

Then watch the weight fall off


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

How is your diet Ash? cardio?


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

ok

7.45- 2 weetabix semi skimmed milk plus 1 omega 3,6,9 tab plus welmans tab aprox 127 kcal

10- chicken and pasta snack aprox 366 kcal with 500mg l- cartine

1- chicken omlet- 500 mg l-cartine plus vitamins c plus iron disolvable tab aprox 305 kcal

3- protein bars anythin from 235-330 kcal plus 500mg l- cartine

5.30 train

7 dinner anythin with protein and carbs

im also drink about 4.5 to 5 litre of water a day

training 6 days a week a hours cardio

mon- 40 mins x trainer 20 min run

tues- 35 x trainer 25 run

wed- 30 x train 30 run

thurs- 30 x train 30 run

fri - 25 c train 35 run

sat- anything really 4 example this week 20 min run 20 cycle 2 min x train

sunday- rest

i am starting to take a few other vitamins and minerals that help support weight loss and basic general health also...

is this any good??? and has any1 got any advice and pointers???

thanks again ash


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

????:crazy:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I think you need to be a little more patient, you might find some of the guys here that can offer some priceless help are put off either by your non descriptive thread title or your lack of patience...


----------



## big ash1436114517 (Jul 30, 2006)

yea ur right i am in patient, just want to get it sorted

MY BAD

ash


----------

